# Accidentally Installed Verizon OTA with SafeStrap



## eygraber (Sep 6, 2011)

As the title says, I'm a dumbass. How do I unscrew myself?


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

what exactly did you do? more detail needed to help you..
..

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

You will have to SBF back to stock but it will wipe

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eygraber (Sep 6, 2011)

thisismalhotra said:


> You will have to SBF back to stock but it will wipe
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Sorry I didn't get back in a while.

It actually took around 15 minutes to get past the boot screen but when it did I had no problems. It was running the OTA and I kept root. All that I lost was safestrap but that went right back on. I though for sure I would have to SBF to stock but I guess not


----------

